# Success!



## VineSwinger (Mar 31, 2012)

My wife and I have been making wine for a few months now, we used the slurry from our first batch of merlot to make some SP. After clearing, racking and flavoring we have come up with a tasty concoction that disappeared very fast. Using the merlot slurry produced quite the beautiful garnet colored pee, which led me to think cranberry flavoring right away. After clearing and adding 4 cans of cranberry concentrate, we added 5 cups sugar and one more bottle of lemon juice(I mistakenly only added 2 during fermentation).This led to it becoming somewhat opaque in color, but very tart and tasty. My family absolutely loved it this way! With the clarity not quite being what was originally intended by Lon's recipe, it still looked like the commercial product available at stores, but tasted much better! I have one batch of the original recipe clearing right now and will stick to the original recipe but I think the "mistake" was actually quite a good one.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome, thats how one of my wines became the Chocolate Strawberry Port.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 1, 2012)

It sounds like less of a mistake and more of a good variation. Most people who make lots of Skeeter Pee do make several flavor/style/color variations to give guests some choices. Sounds like you're right on track.


----------



## VineSwinger (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Lon, coming from you that is a great compliment!


----------

